# Anyone think the new Schleck team will be running SRAM?



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Seriously... I wonder if Andy blames SRAM for his mechanical, or his own shifting style?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

MarvinK said:


> Seriously... I wonder if Andy blames SRAM for his mechanical, or his own shifting style?


Highest bidder will equip them.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

best gruppo will equip them


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone else sense some references to last year's TDF?

"The drivetrain/brakes will be Shimano Dura-Ace Di2. Hennie Stamsnijder, Shimano's Sports Marketing Manager relayed, “Shimano is known for its reliability and precision, and that is something this new team and Trek identify with and will rely upon when the stakes are high. We look forward to working with Trek in this endeavor to support this highly anticipated team.” 

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/trek...embourg_pro_cycling_team_project_join_forces/


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

*What was supposed to have caused the problem anyway ?*

It was certainly horrible PR to potentially lose the Tour over a chain drop. I wouldn't think though that SRAM would blame it on Andy's shifting style. Hopefully you'd have to go to a lot of trouble to make this happen on a proper install.


----------



## moostapha (Oct 1, 2009)

BenH said:



> It was certainly horrible PR to potentially lose the Tour over a chain drop. I wouldn't think though that SRAM would blame it on Andy's shifting style. Hopefully you'd have to go to a lot of trouble to make this happen on a proper install.


Really?

You've never dropped a chain? You've never dropped a chain when it "mattered"?

I watched a friend do the same thing on his 105 bike. The results were different, but the cause was very similar: shifting while standing up to hammer up a hill. 

Schleck had a bunch of weird crap happen, and it added up to dropping a chain.

My friend had a bunch of weird crap happen, and it added up to him pulling his rear wheel out of the dropouts. 

**** happens. Losing the tour at least partially because of a mechanical sucks, but **** still happens. It's not the drive train's fault. That being said, i'm rooting for him next year whatever drivetrain he decides on.


----------

